# Best Montana Mid-August Float



## Ranco (Jun 18, 2010)

I would suggest the Alberton Gorge. Fun float even at low water.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

we floated upper Yellowstone on sunday.river was great but way to many people


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

MF Flathead is ok at this flow, but Alberton is usually the best bet for a late summer run.


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Middle Fork Flathead is low. Buffalo is good below Polson. North Fork Flathead is grest


----------



## shortbus (Jun 22, 2006)

Beartrap canyon on the Madison


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

Definitely Beartrap Canyon on the Madison this time of year. It is 12 miles of wilderness, an incredible place with wildlife everywhere and way better experience than the others listed. Only 1 class 4 rapid that is juicy, the rest is mainly class 3. Shuttle is hitchable if you have to but takes 2 rides usually.

Upper Yellowstone in Gardiner is fun but only 3 minus this time of year and roadside. Alberton is far northern Montana and also fun but it's not the Beartrap.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

I do not recommend bearteap for someone looking for class II-III. Kitchen sink is a much more technical rapid than most, even at flows where it is "mellow". If there is someone that can row your boat through as a backup, then Beartrap would be great.


----------



## enjami11 (Aug 12, 2013)

Awesome, thanks for the tips. I've heard that Beartrap was a little dicey, so I hadn't considered it until now. Sounds like I ought to do that and/or Alberton then.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

two weeks ago I tipped my 14ft sotar over below kitchen sink. the first time ive ever tipped over a boat. take it serious.


----------



## montana_field (Mar 28, 2011)

Beartrap is running very low now


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow, you aren't kidding. Kitchen sink might be interesting.


----------



## king (Aug 10, 2013)

I would like to know the power companies schedule. I am 2 for 3 in the beartrap like to do it again at 13 or 1400.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

They don't put out a schedule, but they will respond to an email and tell you the current plan. I will post i later once I am on my computer, pm me if I forget.


----------

